# Dilithium Design Battery Management System



## daltonguitar (Apr 18, 2018)

Im using LG Chem batteries as well, 2 in series in 4 in parallel (32S4P). I know when I talked to Merritt from EV West he showed me these lg chem parallel boards that allow tie the each parallel battery together. While monitoring each battery would definitely be preferable, it looks like paralleling in this fashion seems like a low risk to the health of the batteries and more cost effective solution. I imagine that is why they quoted you for a smaller system than what you'd need if you monitor each one. I'm going to EV West this coming Monday; ill take some pictures of the parallel boards and try to get some more info on them.


----------



## snowdog (Oct 22, 2018)

daltonguitar said:


> Im using LG Chem batteries as well, 2 in series in 4 in parallel (32S4P). I know when I talked to Merritt from EV West he showed me these lg chem parallel boards that allow tie the each parallel battery together. While monitoring each battery would definitely be preferable, it looks like paralleling in this fashion seems like a low risk to the health of the batteries and more cost effective solution. I imagine that is why they quoted you for a smaller system than what you'd need if you monitor each one. I'm going to EV West this coming Monday; ill take some pictures of the parallel boards and try to get some more info on them.


That would be great. Let me know what you find out.


----------



## Tom123 (Oct 11, 2021)

snowdog said:


> I purchased one of the BMS systems from EV West. I should be more adept at this but I am not. I had a wiring question. The system can monitor up to 96 cells (with satellite systems). Can this BMS monitor 2, 96 cell packs in parallel?I was planning on using the LG CHEM Lithium Ion Battery - 60.8V, 2.6kWh.
> 
> I was planning on 12 (2 packs of 6 in parallel). Each pack has 16 cells with connectors for readouts.
> 
> ...


You would have to use 2 main modules and 6 slaves.
Im reashurching this at the moment and require 2 main modules (BMS controlers) and 4 slaves (BMS satalights) if anyone has some for sale?


----------

